# Official The Decision "Game Thread"



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Figured we might as well have one. Feel free to let out all your tension and trepidation here and your reactions during the show.

Good luck to us.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*The Decision Thread*

Starts in 30 minutes. What are your final predictions? I got Cleveland.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Figured we might as well have one. Feel free to let out all your tension and trepidation here and your reactions during the show.
> 
> Good luck to us.


Still hoping I'll change my avy again tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: The Decision Thread*



P to the Wee said:


> Starts in 30 minutes. What are your final predictions? I got Cleveland.


I think Cleveland, too.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: The Decision Thread*

Screw it. I'm going to say Chicago, because it's what I want to happen. I just picked up season tickets yesterday after a two year hiatus, and dammit, it would be fun.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm killing time with iTunes. Mexican music doesn't quite seem the right lead-in music for this, but that's alright.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I say Clippers. LeBron would love to play for VDN.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Also currently deciding between Cherry Coke or Dos Equis. Leaning Cherry Coke, as it's really just too delicious.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I say Clippers. LeBron would love to play for VDN.


I knew we should've kept him!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'm gonna say Miami, due to that rumor of their little girly pact made in China in '08.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Miami.

This whole FA debacle has instantly turned me into a Kobe Bryant fan. He's the ONE. He has nearly done what Jordan did. LBJ is a wannabe.

I'm feeling severe hate right now!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Also currently deciding between Cherry Coke or Dos Equis. Leaning Cherry Coke, as it's really just too delicious.



A New Glarus Moon Man pale ale is the choice of the moment for me. Might be on to something new by the time of the announcement, though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> A New Glarus Moon Man pale ale is the choice of the moment for me. Might be on to something new by the time of the announcement, though.


I'd have more choices, but I need to go grocery (/beer) shopping.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knicks


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Also currently deciding between Cherry Coke or Dos Equis. Leaning Cherry Coke, as it's really just too delicious.


A real Cherry Coke or that pale imitation Coca Cola bottles? I am now nostalgic for dime store soda counters.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I finally figured out what's going down! LeBron doesn't want to leave Cleveland with nothing, so he's engineering a sign and trade to bring the new savior to town.

LeBron for Aaron Gray. Book it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

narek said:


> A real Cherry Coke or that pale imitation Coca Cola bottles? I am now nostalgic for dime store soda counters.


Alas, imitation is all I've got handy.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

narek said:


> A real Cherry Coke or that pale imitation Coca Cola bottles? I am now nostalgic for dime store soda counters.


I have recently fallen for a guy named Sam Adams.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

John Barry has our back!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Just pulled a prime ribeye off the grill. Gotta keep behaving like it's a night to celebrate!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> John Barry has our back!


He's still no Brent.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Just pulled a prime ribeye off the grill. Gotta keep behaving like it's a night to celebrate!


Now I'm hungry.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't think this decision has anything to do with being a winner. It's about popularity, taking the pressure off, and inflating his ego. LeBron isn't defined by the term "winning". He's more likely defined by the term "Sellout". 

Hence, he will sign with MIAMI.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

I feel sorry for Cleveland now. Just think how ****ty those folks will feel. I've been upset all week and I'm a Bulls fan. Imagine how the Cavs fans may feel.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh: at this voiceover intro.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Could you be a little more dramatic, ESPN? Nice faux James Earl Jones.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

#1 trophy in the world? He's going to the Blackhawks!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

If LBJ had any stones he'd moon the cameras and show the world the Cavs logo tattooed on his butt. 

"JG: Where are you going, LeBron?"

"LJ: Right HERE BIATCH!" < moons camera >


-Now, that would be worth this hype.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus, he looks nervous!


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

^Shuttlesworth is there?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thank goodness we aren't paying Joe Johnson $123 Million over 6 years.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Chicago love is always a plus.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Woops, I was on wrong channel (NBA TV still, Weber and them talking about it) 

John Barry and Broussard are talking common sense here about the Bulls being the best fit. I don't think it'll make any difference. Wilbon is making an interesting point about us being the #1 rebounding team, and adding an 11 reb per game guy in Boozer. That's gotta be enticing. We will suck now for blocking shots though I think.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Thank goodness we aren't paying Joe Johnson $123 Million over 6 years.



Amen. We may have a gaping hole at the 2, but oh man is that going to be looked at as a terrible contract. Sooner rather than later, likely.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Haha, sucks to be the Clippers!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Noah will be second in the league in blocks next season. Book it!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Noah will be second in the league in blocks next season. Book it!


I doubt that. He's a decent shot blocker, but with Boozer and he getting the bulk of the minutes in the frontcourt, there won't be much shot blocking going on there compared to some teams.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Anywhere but Miami.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow. Somebody send LeBron a question with that.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I doubt that. He's a decent shot blocker, but with Boozer and he getting the bulk of the minutes in the frontcourt, there won't be much shot blocking going on there compared to some teams.


Don't believe in Joakim's help defense? Tyrus won't be there is take away his glory.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. My brain says not to get excited, but I can't help it. Ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Boooo bing!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, here we go.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jim Gray, master of suspense.

Douchebag.


LeBron seems to be struggling a bit.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, 6 teams kissing your ass is "humbling." One would think the opposite.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

He talked to his Mom??? She wants to keep him near Delonte!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Nervous as hell. Just announce it!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, winning now and in the future would be Bulls. Winning just now, would be Miami.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Booooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

What a tool. Freaking Miami.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, poop.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Mother****. I feel bad for Cleveland.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Nice to know the little girlies kept their little pact they made in China. Now for Chris Paul to go there in a year or two to complete the sissiness.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not one of the three of them can hold Derrick Rose... It'll be interesting to see how they round out that roster.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Let's poach the shooters still out in FA.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, **** Miami. **** them right in the ear. Let's go get a 2 guard and a couple other guys and see what we can do.

Miami: a curse on all your ACLs!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

I Totally Agree With Jon Barry. No More 40 Pt Games For Lebron Wade Or Bosh. They Wont Be Dominating Games Like They Used To, Which Sucks. Were Stuck With 15-20 Pts Games. How Boring.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

are there any decent youngish SG's that would be available by trade?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> are there any decent youngish SG's that would be available by trade?


Rudy Fernandez is all I can think of.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ugh the worst sports town in America is home to the two best players again... First Shaq and Wade and now Wade,Bosh and Lebron. That city does not deserve to have a super team, it makes me sick that NY, Chicago and Boston will play second fiddle to two of the fakest cities in America LA and Miami.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thibodeau will find some defensive scheme to shut the big three divas out 

Lets go to work


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I will quote Aaron Rodgers tweet on this - there won't be enough shots to go around and they won't be winning anything.

Amazing who all's paying attention to this.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

narek said:


> I will quote Aaron Rodgers tweet on this - there won't be enough shots to go around and they won't be winning anything.
> 
> Amazing who all's paying attention to this.


Yep, I hope he's right.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose is the key now. Let's get some shooters and build the best *team*.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing the Bulls be the 2004 Pistons to the Heat's 2004 Lakers.

This is now officially Derrick Rose's team, and I'm actually quite happy for that.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

damn i wouldve never thought id be agreeing with a packer, but aaron rodgers is right


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> damn i wouldve never thought id be agreeing with a packer, but aaron rodgers is right


The Pack has grown on me immensely the last few years as they've basically turned into the midwest Steelers (Blitzburgh's former DC is putting in the Blitzburgh 34 scheme) and they draft a ton of guys I like lately. They'll always have hideous unis and be the Fudge Packers, but I don't hate em anymore like I used to.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Bulls be the 2004 Pistons to the Heat's 2004 Lakers.
> 
> This is now officially Derrick Rose's team, and I'm actually quite happy for that.


Yeah I agree. I wasn't even dissapointed by Lebron going to Miami. 

On one hand, sure I wanted him to come to the Bulls and guarantee us a bunch of rings. But on the other hand... I don't really like Lebron, and did I really want to see Rose forced into a much more limited role?

Nah, I'm cool with this, our core (Rose, Noah, Deng, Gibson) plus the 20 and 10 low post pf we have always been missing (boozer). Plus 19 mil to spend on filling out our team with guys that will compliment the already balanced and well put together team we have. Rose will lead the charge and his develpoment won't be stunted by defferring to an all time great (Lebron)

It's guys a lot of us (myself included) have grown to like and cheer for, we'll get to see Rose hopefully develop into a superstar.

And if we don't win a ring because of some lame superteam then so be it. But I know for sure Ill have fun watching the eastern conference finals this year.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Dear Mr. LeBron Ramone James, 

You sir are a soulless heartless Robot. Not to mention a complete and utter dumba$$. First, you just guaranteed the fan base that supported you blindly for seven years will burn your house to the ground. TO THE GROUND...think about that. You can't go back to Akron, Ohio this weekend or likely ever. There's a huge difference between being hated by opposing fans & being hated by the entire population in your hometown. Bravo! A worse decision couldn't have been made.

This team concept will ultimately fail big. Chris Bosh will always be fragile and injured. Dwyane Wade can't win without a big man at the 5. Your team has none BTW (and Rupaul Bosh doesn't like to scrap in the low post). Your inability to win on your own will carry over in MIAMI. Because the problem wasn't in the guys around you. The problem was you, Mr. Two Time MVP. Congratulations on becoming Karl Malone, Jr. 

I am looking forward to watching this train wreck implode though (Just like the 2004 Lakers). 

Sincerely, 

Swiftslick


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Dear Mr. LeBron Ramone James,
> 
> You sir are a soulless heartless Robot. Not to mention a complete and utter dumba$$. First, you just guaranteed the fan base that supported you blindly for seven years will burn your house to the ground. TO THE GROUND...think about that. You can't go back to Akron, Ohio this weekend or likely ever. There's a huge difference between being hated by opposing fans & being hated by the entire population in your hometown. Bravo! A worse decision couldn't have been made.
> 
> ...


You should read this:

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/gilbert_letter_100708.html


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

wow thats a bold statement by gilbert. cavs win one? lol yea neverrrr


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I like it


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm a Cavs fan.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay. That is the best response to an unrestricted free agent walking away. Ever. Two Thumbs up for Dan Gilbert. YOU CAN TAKE IT TO THE BANK! hahahahahahaha! I have a newfound respect for Dan Gilbert and the Cavaliers franchise. I hope you do win a title before Queen James.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gotta Love Dan Gilbert lol.

The Cavs organization catered to Lebron James, his little boyfriends, Leon Rose, Maverick Carter and his joke of a company and still this SOB leaves Cleveland for a joke of a City like Miami! The man will get his fake little title in the next year or so but it will NEVER be his, he will NEVER reach Jordan status, he will NEVER reach Kobe status, he will NEVER reach Magic status and he will NEVER be welcomed in Cleveland again. 

Jordan had to fight tooth and nail to get past amazing teams like the Celtics and Pistons before he got his titles

Kobe while not as talented as Jordan needed Pau Gasol to win a title it does not change the fact that Kobe's only goal was to win a title... HIS title.

Lebron killed a franchise and by the look on his face he could care less.. anyone notice how he said "I" about 20 times.. I had a great season, I did great things in 7 years, I did a lot of great things for the city... He sure did do a lot of great things but THEY put a great team of shooters around him, THEY gave Lebron everything he wanted, THEY gave Lebron's friends power.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man that is one awesome letter right there. He showed how he really felt about LeBenedict and did it with class. I really respect the hell out of that guy, and wish that more people in positions like him would "tell it like it is" instead of always sugarcoating things when referring to scum like LeBenedict.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LeBenedict? Dude you need some new names lol.

Dint you call Ben Wallace Benedict Wallace?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Kirk and the 17th should never be traded.

How people just said Derrick will own them =)


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> LeBenedict? Dude you need some new names lol.
> 
> Dint you call Ben Wallace Benedict Wallace?


Haha, yeah Benedict Wallace, what a fitting name. Benedict is a traitor, so it definitely fits for this puke too.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Haha, yeah Benedict Wallace, what a fitting name. Benedict is a traitor, so it definitely fits for this puke too.


I transfer all rights to Lebitch James to you.

There is no double dipping the insult names sir, Benedict Wallace was a classic, now its not as clever as Dung or dookie deng but alas LeBenedict will just not do.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

How about LeLonte James so we never forget about Delonte West smashing Lebrons mom


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I'm a Cavs fan.


Sigged.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

narek said:


> You should read this:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/gilbert_letter_100708.html


, ''I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER 'KING' WINS ONE.''
"AND DELONTE DID YOUR MOM."


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Let me also vent a bit about Mark Jackson, This stupid idiot said that he wants his kids to watch Lebron's actions because Mark is proud of how Lebron handled himself during this free agency, he said Cleveland should not be burning his jersey's but that they should celebrate the 7 years he was here... Mark Jackson needs to kill himself.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Let me also vent a bit about Mark Jackson, This stupid idiot said that he wants his kids to watch Lebron's actions because Mark is proud of how Lebron handled himself during this free agency, he said Cleveland should not be burning his jersey's but that they should celebrate the 7 years he was here... Mark Jackson needs to kill himself.


That's because Jackson is about to become an assistant in Miami.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> That's because Jackson is about to become an assistant in Miami.


Wow. Talk about crossing even more ethical lines ESPN people.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> That's because Jackson is about to become an assistant in Miami.


Are you serious? Wow.

I just lost all respect I had for Mark Jackson.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Are you serious? Wow.
> 
> I just lost all respect I had for Mark Jackson.


It was just my own speculation. 

Remember when Avery Johnson predicted LeBron was going to New Jersey, and then a week later the Nets hired Johnson?

That's the only reasonable explanation I make for Jackson's nonsensical remark about LeBron's "classiness".

Only the Boys and Girls Club charity plug kept the show from being a 10/10 on the Selfish Egomaniac Scale (it was a 9/10).


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ass kissing that each player does is almost as dumb as the ass kissing between head coaches. Not ONE NBA player has come out and said what Lebron did was a puss move.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> The ass kissing that each player does is almost as dumb as the ass kissing between head coaches. Not ONE NBA player has come out and said what Lebron did was a puss move.


I can't remember what he said but didn't Noah? James Johnson said he wasn't gonna watch it cause he was gonna move on with his life or something. Mo Williams might have criticized the decision on his twitter and I might have read stuff from Brandon Jennings on his facebook late last night.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I transfer all rights to Lebitch James to you.
> 
> There is no double dipping the insult names sir, Benedict Wallace was a classic, now its not as clever as Dung or dookie deng but alas LeBenedict will just not do.


Haha yeah, I'll have to think of one, or maybe borrow LeBitchboy.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Haha yeah, I'll have to think of one, or maybe borrow LeBitchboy.


How about LeBron West?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSC8AfkIPzk


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the way Bosh/Wade/James are acting it is like they are young girls getting together for a sleepover. Are all 3 single now? I am starting to think there is something perverse between them. Talk about sickening. The Bulls teams of the 90's were popular worldwide. I really think this Miami team will now be as hated outside of Miami as any team since the Pistons of the late 80's/early 90's. 

LeBroad/LeBoob/LeBrenda
Christina Bosh/Chrissy Bosh
DWipe/DWuss/DWanker

The Three Stooges/The Miami Girls Club/Sex in the City -Miami (like CSI Miami)

Bet they all get matching tats with something stupid. Book it these immature babies. Can you imagine Michael/Magic/Bird, heck even Kobe acting like this?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Salvaged Ship said:


> I think the way Bosh/Wade/James are acting it is like they are young girls getting together for a sleepover. Are all 3 single now? I am starting to think there is something perverse between them. Talk about sickening. The Bulls teams of the 90's were popular worldwide. *I really think this Miami team will now be as hated outside of Miami as any team* since the Pistons of the late 80's/early 90's.
> 
> LeBroad/LeBoob/LeBrenda
> Christina Bosh/Chrissy Bosh
> ...


A spinoff of the Spice Girls:

The Spicy Girlyboy Heat, starring:

LeBiatch
Christina Posh
DWuss

I like that.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

LBJ put on a dog and pony show for all the world to see. Then, he says he claims to be unselfish. After announcing his decision in an one hour television special entitled "The Decision". Now, normally I don't find myself agreeing with Jay Mariotti, but, he's right about one thing. LeBron is the new Douchebag for the Masses.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

This is so funny. Lebron ****ed this thing up in every way possible. He really self destructed and I believe he did it on purpose to take the load off himself. 

What a child.


----------

